# official G60 Forum top 20 whp list



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

Top whp List
*8v G60*
1.SciroccoR - HIGHEST WHP G60 8V HYDRAULIC LIFTER HEAD 
VW motorsport Gruppe N: head (8v hydraulic lifter), intake manifold and throttle body
VW motorsport Gruppe A cogged tooth belt system (equivalent drive of 62mm pulley)
VW motorsport Glader intake and outlets
VW motorsport baffled oil pan with windage tray
modified callaway intercooler
Grey top injectors w/CIS fuel pump
Techtonics race header w/larger primaries
2.25" exhaust to stock corrado muffler
stock g lader
117 octane
Mahle forged pistons (no bore increase)
custom GIAC chip
250.7 whp/219.3 wtq
Avg = 235
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/SciroccoRdyno.jpg
2.GTI1-G60
G60 charger flowed at home, parts by http://www.Romatuning.nl 62mm wheel. Charger is running max of 17500rpm.
VWM cam lightweight 300degree duration 12.67 mm lift.
Engine is PG bore 1825cc Wiseco pistons
Crank is standard 
Rods 144mm Lightweight http://www.porttuning.com
Static head with VWM inlet valve, and costum made exhaust valve 37mm
Flowed by http://www.freddycane.com amd to the max!
Intake VWM bigbore.
Flywheel lighted and all moving parts are ballanced and weight. Clutch organic Sachs sport.
Injectors Bosch 384cc pressure uprated.
Digi 1 custom programmed at http://www.JDengineering.nl max rev 8000rpm.
Golf G60 IC in full effect in the front of the car. 
Throttlebody flowed and reworked.
Exhaust special build Inox 63mm 2 freeflow with end style TDI.








Shrick oilpan with oilplate TDI.
Racimax oilcooler 13row. 
Dual 10inch spal vents.
High flow radiator.
252.68 whp/204.857wtq (256.2 DINwhp)
Ave= 228.77
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-ABJLO784.jpg
videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6fe-MUcbPg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrcrL9yyk8c
3. 3A_G60_MAN
2L Audi block (3A code) 2008cc
83mm Mahle cast pistons(8.75:1 C/R)
Custom length forged rods
92.8mm 3A crank bottom end race spec balanced
Ported G60 head with standard valve sizes
stock hydraulic lifters and springs
ARP head studs
All boost leaks fixed! 
Schrick 268/276 cam with stock timing
mk1golf/audi80 diesel oil cooler
Flow matched intake manifold
G60 Golf FMIC
Stock G60 supercharger with less than 20k from new
U-bend outlet and 65mm ribbed pulley
G-werks 4-2-1 stainless steel header
Pipewerx Custom 3 box exhaust
3.5bar FPR with 350cc Bosch injectors
ISV check valved and boost return stock
Standard paper filter in cut airbox with carbon can removed
Used Daily 
221.08 whp/234.4 wtq (DIN: 224.15 whp/237.65 wtq)
Ave = 227.74
http://i277.photobucket.com/al...n.jpg

4. tdub785
65mm pulley
Scooter Racing lightened crank and int shaft
forged pistons 8.5.1
scat 4340 rods
ported head
tt springs/retainers
fmic, 2.5" piping
42lbs injectors
MSnSE stand alone
3.5 bar fpr
268 cam
SS header
209.37 whp/243.28 wtq
Ave = 226.325
http://www.rotorcharged.com/misc/g60dyno.jpg
5. g60racer
fully built 1.8L PG block
ported 8V head, 268 cam
ported/modded G60 charger
61mm pulley ~ 18psi
FMIC w N2O spraybar
227.8 whp/220 wtq
Ave = 223.9
http://i265.photobucket.com/al...s.png
6. Mad Mel
PG block with 81.5 forged mahle's 9:1
shot peened rods
lightened crank
PG head with ss 40/35 valves lightweight lifters and stronger valve springs 268/276 cam VWM inlet manifold
Rallye intercooler
4-2-1 header, 63mm exhaust without mufflers
flowed charger with high rpm bearings 
toothed pulleys with 65mm charger pulley
440cc injectors customized SLS RS chip 
233 whp/194 wtq
Ave = 213.5
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/233wiel2.jpg
7. retro_mike
'87 Rocco
fresh stock 1.8L g60 engine
refreshed (KK) stock G-Lader
RSR outlet
CAI
Big FMIC
42lb injectors
lightly ported/acid dipped intake
mk4 lifters
trick valve job
windage tray
Eurosport race header
2.5" mandrel bent exhaust
196.4whp/202.47wtq (dynojet)
Ave = 199.435
http://www.iamstevehansen.com/dump/P4060005.JPG
8. HVB G60
1.8 hydro 8v G60, no modifications to the PG block
1.4bar maximum boost, flowed charger, 65mm pulley driven by a cogged belt
Golf G60 FMIC
Standard head, 268/276 Schrick cam
Standard exhaust manifold, Supersprint exhaust
Digi1 management, grey 310ccm injectors with SLS RS-chip
16 row Racimex oilcooler
189 whp/208 wtq
avg = 198.5
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/rollenbank_wiel.jpg
9. G60Jetta2dr
1.8l 8v p&p stage 4 15psi 
FMIC
190.0 whp/203.0 wtq 
Avg = 196.5
10. Apsik
1.8l 8v PG G60
Schrick cam 268/276
Sports Valve and titanium Retainers-Kit
Sports Lifters-Kit
Metal Cylinderheadgasket
Ported head (www.chojnacki.com.pl)
Supersprint 4-2-1 mani, 2.5" exhaust to stock MK2 GTI G60 muffler
G-Lader with RS mod & 68mm pulley 14,5psi
Bar-Tek RS3 G60 eprom (www.bar-tek-tuning.de)
3.7bar on Weber fpr
Stock injectors
Pump stock GTI (petrol: BP Ultimate 98)
Racimax oilcooler 13row & Schrick alu oil pan
MK2 G60 Intercooler with custom radiator
179.83whp/210.62ftlb (Ecusoft)
Ave = 195.225
http://klub.chip.pl/apsik/wykres101105.jpg
11. G60247 (G60)
G60 KK, 65mm pulley, 
81.5mm bore, mild p&p head, titanium retainers
30# injectors, stock FPR, GIAC stage 4 chip
Autotech 2.25" exhaust
190.1 whp/198.1 wtq
Avg = 194.1
12. Fast_bunny
1.8l 8v PG
g60 stage 3 head
AWIC
186.1 whp/199.7 wtq 17psi
Avg = 192.9
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/FastBunny8v.jpg
13. lilg60rkt
G60 58mm pulley
8v Stage 4+, 
186.3 whp/196.5 wtq
Avg = 191.4
14. slammed86golf
stage 4 chip
260/268
68mm pulley on stock charger
1.8t side mount intercooler
rs outlet
supersprint header 2.5" exhaust no cat
on 94 oct gas
178.3whp @ 5250rpm/202ftlbs @ 3700rpm
Avg = 190.15
15. G60Dano
G60 KK Stage II 65mm pulley 18psi Rally Outlet
1.9L 8V 9:1 CR stage 3 head 
#36 injectors
2.5" exhaust
179.9W whp/200 wtq
AVG = 189.9
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/G60Dano.jpg
16.justg60stock
G60 65mm bbm stage 4 
1.8l 8v p&p hydraulic head 
187 whp/188 wtq 
Avg = 187.5
17. Riley Uk 
Full blend pitstop supercharger
SnS Stage 5.5 Chip
Sierra cosworth FMIC
68mm Pulley
Decat standard Exhaust
Self Ported/Polished TB
3.5 bar fpr
Red top injectors
203.6 bhp @ fly
188.98 din whp/188.82 din wtq
186.38 sae whp/186.23 din wtq
Avg = 186.31 (SAE whp)
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/r...y.jpg
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/r...y.wmv
18. gabeskillzz05
1.9L PG block, wiesco pistons
rebuilt head, gasted matched
Stage IV KK charger
68mm pulley
gasket matched intake
2.5" exhaust, single res. no cat, Bosal header
Stage IV BBM chip and 3.5bar FPR.
191 whp/180.63 wtq 
Avg = 185.815
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...o.jpg
19. xjronx
G60 fully self ported and rebuilt at home, 68mm
Stock 1.8 pg block and head w/ stock cam
BBM howitzer intake, BBM rsr outlet, KK isv reroute
Stock injectors , 3.5 bar fpr
Digi 1 w/ SNS tuning stage 2-4 chip , 93 octane
Saab blackstone IC , top/side mounted
TT 2 1/4 exhaust, TT high flow cat, Autotech tri-y header
183.5 whp / 187.2 wtq NGP dynojet
Ave = 185.35
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/xjronx dyno.jpg
20. MaineCorrado
???
182.7 whp/182.0 wtq 
Avg = 182.35
21. fastg60
G60 17 psi
1.9l p&p 3.5 FPR
30# injectors
FMIC
header
177.9 whp 187.5 wtq
AVG = 182
22. Lance-G60
???
179.0 whp/185.0 wtq
Avg = 182
23. AVWG60
2L Audi block (3A code)
Mahle forged pistons(9:1 C/R)
Eurospec solid lifter (42.5mm intake, 36mm exhaust)
Schrick 274 w/adjustable cam gear
ported intake manifold
Eurosport IC tubes
BBM Howitzer
Rallye outlet, OE G-lader w/ 68mm power pulley
Supersprint stainless steel header
Supersprint resonator
Remus rear muffler
4bar FPR
ISV re-route
188.32 whp/173.78 wtq
Ave = 181.05
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/avwg60.JPG
24. brilliantyellowg60
1H Rallye motor 38K (replaced all 8 valves after I bent them, reused head gasket) 
TT dual downpipe with cat back 2.25" Borla exhaust 
Neuspeed intake w/ K&N 
Stock ECU 
BBM 68mm pulley 
A/C delete 
Power steering delete 
4K 020 tranny with Quaiffe 
Stock Corrado IC
176.5 whp/184 wtq
Avg = 180.25
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/KCleary.jpg
25. URIN 2ND
8v Stage 4+ G60
172.1 whp/186.2 wtq 
Avg = 179.15
26. G60ING
???
172.0 whp/186.2 wtq 
Avg = 179.1
27. V-TEC this!!!
bbm stage 4 g60
68mm pulley, 268/260 cam
3.5 bar fpr and bbm chip
2.5 inch exhaust w/no cat/magnaflow straight thru muffler
171 whp / 187 wtq
Ave = 179.0
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/V-TecThisdyno.jpg
28. Black86GTI
stock rebuilt G60, 68mm pulley, 13-15 psi
pg block (stock compression)
gasket matched intake and exhaust
BBM intake
BBm RSR outlet
isv reroute
eurosport intercooler pipes
bbm chip
175.17whp / 182.35 wtq
Ave = 178.76
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/blackGTIDyno.jpg
29. BLUE NRG
???
176.6 whp/180.1 wtq 
Avg = 178.35
30. G60Jason
???
172.0 whp/184.0 wtq
Avg = 178.0
31. jwatts
???
167.8 whp/185.9 wtq 
Avg = 176.85
32. LurkerTom
'91 Corrado G60 [SPLRZUP]
G60 w/GT-70+ porting by BBM (Stage 4)
72mm pulley
PG block 1.9 litre, 8v Hydro, 268/260 asymmetric TT cam
Digi-1 w/Upsolute chip, rebuilt and balanced injectors, 
BBM P&P throttle body, BBM ISV reroute
Stock intercooler, Eurosport boost tubes, TT High flow cat, Borla 2.25 catback
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/LurkerTomdyno1.jpg
169.62 whp/182.23 wtq (dynojet)
Avg = 175.93
33. The Green
G60 (rebuilt and max flowed by Peter De Groote (Belgium), 14.5 psi
stock PG block/head w/268/276 assym. cam
Ported TB, group A exhaust, lightened flywheel
SLS RS chip w/pump gas (98 octane), 3.5bar high flow 16v fuel pump
Golf G60 FMIC
172.5 whp/177.58
Ave = 175.04
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/g...o.jpg
34. noizze
ABA w/9:1 forged wiesco's
stock bottom end
Stock G60 head, muti angle valve job, 268/260 cam
Stock exhaust manifold, borla 2.5" SS cat back
BBM stage 4 charger w/stock pulley
#36 injectors w/3.5bar regulator
Megasquirt 2
160 whp/187 wtq
ave = 173.5
http://s154.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
35. 1993jetta GL (G60)
8v Stage 4+
TT D/P, 2.5" Exhaust
172.5/172.8
Avg = 172.65
36. VW1990CORRADO
1.8l 8v Stage 4+
172.3 whp/170.8 wtq 
Avg = 171.55
37. mpaster
???
164.6 whp/174.7 wtq 
Avg = 169.65
38. MKRAD
1.8l stage 4 16psi
162W whp/172 wtq
202 whp/306 wtq (with 40 shot)
AVG = 167
http://sam.bytebandits.com/rado18/samsdyno.jpg
39. 90GT-G60
???
170.5 whp/160.4 wtq
Avg = 165.45
40. CVOVP
???
159.1 whp/166.9 wtq
Avg = 163
41. ButchHusky
G60 KK stage III rebuild 65mm pulley 13 psi
1.8 8v Stage 4
SNS chip, TT hi flo cat & 2.25 exhaust
157.4 whp/168.3 wtq
Avg = 162.85
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/butchhuskydyno.jpg

*16v G60*

1. JezzaG60 - HIGHEST WHP G60 16V 
2l ABF 16v,
Heavily ported KR head,
ABF Cams with vernier pulley
65mm Toothed belt setup,
Scat Steel Rods,
Custom twin pass FMIC,
Tezet 4 branch manifold,
S2 short runner intake manifold,
Ported Throttle body, charger and charger outlet,
SWG Twin cone induction kit,
Custom Rad, baffled sump, windage tray etc etc 
249 whp 222.5 wtq (maha)
Ave = 235.75
2. G60NUT
68mm pully, 
stock charger, 
stock bottom end, 
mild port match, 
stock cams, 
50mm intake, 
tt headers, 
2.5" exhaust,
SNS chip
60 # injectors
Treadstone TR6 intercooler
8 psi in midrange, increasing to 9psi at 7000rpm
232.15 whp/221.55 wtq (dynojet)
Ave = 226.85
http://i32.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg
3.DougG60
G60 68mm pulley 11psi
2L 16VG60, 8.7:1 CR, dual exhaust cams,
50# injectors, 3.6 bar FPR, SDS standalone
stock IC 
244.8 whp/204.2 wtq (dynojet)
Ave = 224.5
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/DougG6016v.jpg

4. g60mikey
Digi 1 with SNS chip
ported 2L head
9a block with scat rods and 9:1 wiescos
autotech cams 
68mm pulley
RRE front mount intercooler
2.5 tt exhaust 
RPM tuning intake manifold 
http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/...7.jpg
243.3 whp, 203.6 wtq
Avg = 223.45
5. 1.9..16vTurbo
2.1L 16V, 9:1 CR, cat cams 265/262,
G60 65mm pulley
83.5mm 9:1 wiseco pistons
GTI pass side intake
dual intake
3 fin charger
shot peened rods
Supertech Valves
MAJOR seat work 
265-262 cams
11 psi
port matched head
3 deg cam retard
227.6 whp/199.4 wtq
Avg = 213.5
http://www.rotorcharged.com/misc/BRYSONJETTA.jpg
dyno video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiRO0_J0FkI
6.Kaddy
58mm pulley
2L 16VG60
Digi1 w/ stock chip (6200rpm rev limit), Accufab FPR, 310cc 1.8T injectors 
Celica AWIC
215.11 whp, 208.25 wtq (dynojet)
Avg = 211.68
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/kaddy16vG60.jpg
7. herby53-akaherby53
2L 16V w/stock head
JE pistons ( 9:1)
knifed crank, shaved intermediate shaft
65mm pulley
42# injectors, 3.5 bar FPR
SNS chip
KK stage 4 charger
RSR outlet
Saab FMIC
Eurosport boost tubes ( moded to fit )
header
a/c deleted
timing set 6 degrees, copot @400
92 octane
209whp, 185 wtq (dyno dynamics)
Avg = 197
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/h...2.jpg
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/h...t.jpg
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSdkxoh1hJ0
8.OttawaG60
G60 Stage 4 KK 68mm pulley
2L 16VG60, Ported head, 42# injectors, 4 bar FPR 
Audi S2 intake, Mustang TB
MegaSquirtNSpark -E 024s9
Stock IC, stock cams
No PS/AC
2.5" cat back w/Borla
[email protected] [email protected] (Mustang Dyno - SAE Corrected)
Avg = 189.85
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/OttawaG6016vdyno.JPG
9.DAMACGON
SNS CUSTOM VERSION 4
1.8 Liter 16V - G60
INJECTORS 440cc
FPR @ 3.5 bars
STOCK EURO 1.8 16V CAMS & HEADER
G60 GIVING 0,62 bars
C/R : 9,1:1
COPOT @ 400 ohms
194.5 whp 175.55 wtq 
Avg = 185
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/1...g.jpg




_Modified by Peter Tong at 6:39 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

*TWIN CHARGED (SC/TURBO) 8v*
1. jwatts/ronan?
T3-60 feeding M45 to FMIC to PG with 440cc injectors
SNS custom chip
PG block and head
175 whp/213.6 wtq
Avg = 194.3
http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/...t.JPG
http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/...8.JPG
*TURBO 8v*

1. C. Merrill - HIGHEST TURBO WHP 8V COUNTERFLOW HYDRAULIC HEAD 
GT3071R - 21psi
PG block and head w/mild street port, 83mm JE pistons, 268/260 TT cam, fully balanced and blueprinted, ARP etc....
Digi-1 ECU with SNS stage 5 custom chip and 42# injectors, Split-Sec AIC w/ 2 - 42# injectors (only comes on above 15psi)
FMIC - 13"x23"x2.25"
293.4 whp/255.5 wtq (94 octane pump gas)
Avg=274.5
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/Chris Merrill.jpg
2. LagunaSecaBlueMK3 - HIGHEST TURBO WHP 8V X-FLOW HYDRAULIC HEAD 
18.5psi
G60 block, ABA head
digi-1 with SNS chip
FMIC
245.6 whp/225.1 wtq (dynojet)
Avg = 235.4
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/lagunaseca8vturbo.jpg
3. mrkrad
T3 Super 60 20 psi
1.8l 8v
214.0 whp/239.0 wtq 
Avg = 226.5
4.
prodigy_g60
Turbo 8V
T3 super 60
~17psi
#42 green top injectors
Stock G60 intercooler
SNS stg 5 chip
rebuilt head, stock lower end
No A/C
196whp/251wtq
Ave = 223.5
http://www.smokedtires.com/dub...A.jpg
5. Short trunk Jetta 1985 rally car
Garrett Hybrid T31/T3/T4 watercooled
1.8 8V Xflow, G60 pistons and rods blueprinted
Digi1 w/ SNS stage V chip (6200rpm rev limit), 3.5 bar FPR, 260cc G60 injectors
Audi 5000 core FWIC with custom tanks
222.0 whp, 204.25 wtq (dynojet)
Avg = 218.86
http://www.snstuning.com/Digi1...e.jpg
6. Kevin Robb
Turbonetics T3 super 60 .48 Trim 17.5 psi
G60 Block and cy head; 272/268 shrick cam; match ported. 
ATP 8v Turbo manifold. 
Front Mount Precision bar and plate intercooler. 
Management is Digi1 with SNS 440cc/3Bar Chip.
211whp and 209wtq
Avg = 210
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/KevinRobbDyno.jpg
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/KevinRobbDyno2.jpg
7.TdiVentoDave
T3 Super 60
1.8l 8v
FMIC
194 whp /220 wtq
AVG = 207
8. Hollagraphik
1.8L G60
Garret 42/48 Turbo
Greddy B.O.V
3.5BAR FPR
upgraded injectors
SNS Chip
2.5" downpipe to 3" exhaust, no cat
200.64whp/197.09
Avg = 198.865
http://i46.photobucket.com/alb...t.jpg
9.Ronan
T3-60 w/.48 14psi
1.8l 8v p&p head &TB 260 cam 
30# injectors, 3.5 fpr
stock IC
176 whp/213 wtq (dynojet)
AVG = 194.5
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/ronanturbo8v.jpg

*TURBO 16V*
1. REPOMAN
aba 16v JE 83.5mm 8.5:1 
GT3076r .63ar 
3" straight exhaust
TT 268 cams
82 lb. injectors @ 3.8 bar 
034efi 1C
407 whp/322 wtq
Avg = 364.5
Graph shows 24 psi
2. VW_Dred
aba 16v w/9a pistons w arp head/rod bolts 
Holset hx35 (12cm hot) 
3" turbo back 
AST cams (sport) 
60 lb. injectors @ 2.5bar running digi-1 with SNS chip
339.54 whp/307.84 wtq
Avg = 323.69
Graph shows 13 psi run and 18 to 18+psi
http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/..._.jpg
3.JWATTS
T3-4e 57 turbo ~15psi
.63 stage 3 turbine
ABA 16V 9:1 compression AT cams w/ 1.8L head
344.43 whp & 270.97 wtq 
Avg = 307.7
http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/..._.JPG
4.radoboy
t3/t4E turbo .48AR 17psi
2.0L 16VT 9:1 compression 272/268 cams
42# injectors SNS chip
267.9 whp/230.8 wtq
Avg = 249.35

*LYSHOLM 8v*
1. Andrew Stauffer - HIGHEST WHP LYSHOLM 8V SOLID LIFTER HEAD
Lysholm 13 psi (54mm pulley)
2008cc ABA bottom end, 83.5mm Wiseco pistons, 8.5:1cr
Eurospec 42/35 solid lifter head w/TT 288 solid lifter cam
ny_fam ported intake manifold
TT 4-1 race header (larger sized primaries)
TT 2.25" Borla ex
PWR AWIC
Shimmel heat exchanger
54mm pulley for 13psi, 14psi up top. 
MSnSe with HR_08g (ignition and fueling, tuned by Andrew S)
234.77 whp/229.55 wtq (dynojet dyno)
AVG = 232.16
dyno:
http://www.rotorcharged.com/mi...9.jpg
previous results:
http://www.rotorcharged.com/mi...o.JPG
2.Boomdaddymack
Lysholm 20 psi
8v Solid lifter head
AWIC
226.4 whp/225.5 wtq (mustang dyno)
Avg = 225.95
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/boomdaddymack8v.jpg
3.SUV-ETR - HIGHEST WHP LYSHOLM 8V HYDRAULIC LIFTER HEAD 
Lysholm 11 psi (57mm pulley)
1.9L PG Overkill Stg 4 head 276/272 cam
42# injectors/SNS Chip 
PWR AWIC
235 whp/205 wtq (mustang dyno)
AVG = 220
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/SUVETR8v.jpg
video: http://rotorcharged.com/custom...o.WMV
4. REPOMAN 
Lysholm 17psi
2.0L 8v ABA P&P 42mm/36mm valves, Audi 5k intake manifold, 268/260 cam, 9.6:1 compression
AWIC
BBM chip, 310cc [email protected] bar via Malpassi FPR
206 whp/225 wtq (dynojet)
Avg = 215.5 
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/REPOMAN8v.jpg
5. twolitregsixty
Lysholm (53mm pulley)
2.0 ABA block w/Ross pistons Overkill stg3 head 276/272 cam
SNS stage5 chip w/ 40# injectors
PWR a/w intercooler
211.08 whp/213.02 wtq (dynojet)
Avg = 212.05
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/t...m.jpg
6. L8 APEKS
1.8L PG block/head
Mild/moderate port work, TT springs, BBM 268 cam, +3 deg advance
Lysholm @ 16psi
Starion FMIC
Malpassi RR-FPR
2.5" cat + exhaust, Magnaflow muffler, 2 glasspacks (resonators)
SNS beta chip
Blitz SS-BOV (the ecu HATED this!)
194.5 whp/211.9 wtq
Avg = 203.2
http://www.imagestation.com/pi...d.jpg
7. Peter Tong
Lysholm 15 psi (54mm pulley)
2.0l 8v ABA Eurospec head/w G grind cam
Volvo 240 turbo CIS/high flow CIS injectors
Porsche 944 turbo FMIC
192.5 whp/208.1 wtq (dynojet)
AVG = 200.3
http://rotorcharged.com/Lyshol...3.jpg
8. Crez
Lysholm 15 psi
1.8l 8v PG
p&p head+intake, 260/268 cam 
30# injectors
tb, tt 2 1/4 exhaust
190 whp/188 wtq (dyno dynamics)
AVG = 189
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/c...i.jpg
9. 337_g60
Lysholm 9.75 psi
1.9 8v 8.0:1 compression. 
P&P cis head, 268/260 cam.
SDS standalone 52 lb injectors.
Stock exhaust/stock intake/intercooler. 
199.2 whp/174 wtq (mustang dyno)
Avg = 186.6
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/JoeSymondsDyno.jpg
10. g60SWEEDE
Lysholm
1.8l 8v PG
181.1 whp/191.8 wtq (dynojet)
Avg = 186.45
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/G60Swede8vG60.jpg
11. Padfan1
Lysholm 12 psi
1.8l 8v PG
171 whp/181 wtq 
AVG = 176
12. LysholmG60
Lysholm ?? psi
1.8l 8v PG
164.3 whp/181.3 wtq
Avg = 172.8
13. smoked_g60
Lysholm ?? psi
1.9l 8v 9:1 compression
non-intercooled, 
175 whp/163 wtq
Avg = 169
14. Weaver
Lysholm ?? psi
1.8l 8v PG
151.7 whp/160.7 wtq
Avg = 156.2
15. PoweredByG60
Lysholm 15psi
3.5 FPR
injectors stock
cam/head stock 
older stg 4 SNS chip
eurosport tubes/ stock IC.
152.1 whp/147.4 wtq
Avg = 149.75
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/poweredbyg60.jpg

*LYSHOLM 16v*
1. REPOMAN
Pump gas 92 oct. 
OEM 16v Head and Cams
ABA 83.5 @ 8.5:1 
52lbs inj's @ 55lbs still maxing out.
21PSI Lysholm Supercharger 50mm pulley
Liquid intercooler
240 whp/260 wtq (Dyno Dynamics)
Avg = 250
http://im1.shutterfly.com/medi...D400/

2.JBETZ 
Lysholm 17 psi
1.8l 16v 7.5-1 compression
Tec III standalone
AWIC
254.4 whp/219.8 wtq
AVG = 237.1
3. BMGFifty
ABA 16v
Forged Pistons ~8.5:1 cr
Stock 2.0l 16v Head, Cams and Exhaust Manifolds
2087 Screw Compressor
55mm pulley
FMIC
Factory Management Tuned By Jeff Atwood (C2)
227.02 whp/217.45 wtq
Avg = 222.23
http://www.sixspeedmedia.com/g...m.jpg
4. Staggerlee
Lysholm 13 psi
1.9l 16v p&p, Stock Cams
42# Inj FMIC 13 psi SNS 
211 whp/199 wtq (dynojet)
AVG = 205
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/S...m.jpg

*LYSHOLM 20v*
1.JBETZ
Lysholm ?? psi
1.8 20v (AEB)
Tec III
411 whp/ ??? wtq
Ave = ???


_Modified by Peter Tong at 6:32 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

This will be a great thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g-LOWDER (May 21, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
1.JBETZ
Lysholm ?? psi
1.8 20v (AEB)
Tec III
411 whp/ ??? wtq
Ave = ???
_Modified by Peter Tong at 10:32 PM 6-26-2005_

411 wheel horsepower from a lysholm








I mean, I believe in our cars but, can a pirhana free willy


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Glad to see this got started as it's own separate thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm so close to hitting the G60 top 20 its not even funny...
Brian


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Peter, I'll see if I can find a dyno of the 22psi, 240whp Lysholm g60 for you.
This is a great threa! Someone should do an 8v ABA thread.


----------



## G60Dano (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (BMGFifty)*

sweet top 5


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (G60Dano)*

Okay - added LurkerTom into the list... LurkerTom owns G60Swede's former Corrado...as featured in BBMs original Lysholm driveby video... its now running a G60 unit however...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Peter, I'll see if I can find a dyno of the 22psi, 240whp Lysholm g60 for you.


Yes, please send it over and I'll insertion sort it into the list...Thanks...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Added Kevin Robbs G60 turbo results...


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Peter, I'll send my dyno numbers tonite and you can add me to the 8v overflow section. One of these days I'll crack the top 20, gotta track down those leaks first.
Brian


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (ButchHusky)*

this should be a sticky!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

Added ButchHusky into 8v G60 overflow...thanks for sending them in...


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote »_16v G60
1.DougG60 - HIGHEST HP G60 16V 
G60 68mm pulley 11psi
2L 16VG60, 8.7:1 CR, dual exhaust cams,
50# injectors, 3.6 bar FPR, SDS standalone
stock IC 
244.8 whp/204.2 wtq (dynojet)
Ave = 224.5
http://rotorcharged.brinkster....v.jpg
*
2.DougG60 (Nitrous)
Stage 4+, 50-shot
215.0 whp/232.0 wtq 
Avg = 223.5
*
3.Kaddy
58mm pulley
2L 16VG60
Digi1 w/ stock chip (6200rpm rev limit), Accufab FPR, 310cc 1.8T injectors 
Celica AWIC
215.11 whp, 208.25 wtq (dynojet)
Avg = 211.68
http://rotorcharged.brinkster....0.jpg
4.OttawaG60
G60 Stage 4 KK 68mm pulley
2L 16VG60, Ported head, 42# injectors, 4 bar FPR 
Audi S2 intake, Mustang TB
MegaSquirtNSpark -E 024s9
Stock IC, stock cams
No PS/AC
2.5" cat back w/Borla
[email protected] [email protected] (Mustang Dyno - SAE Corrected)
Avg = 189.85
http://rotorcharged.brinkster....o.JPG


#2 (bolded) is a Stage 4 G60 8v on nitrous, not a 16vG60, should be moved.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (OttawaG60)*

Thanks for the correction... I'll take care of it tonight...
best regards,
Peter T.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (OttawaG60)*

updated...two new listings...
Looking forward to SciroccoR's results...


----------



## speediG60 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

I own the rado that had BoomDaddyMack's numbers now for about 1.5 years.







Too bad it doesn't have the same motor but I'm not keeping it stock either. Once the new head is in and the lysholm I'm going to get on this list too with most likely well over 200whp and torque http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (speediG60)*

Updated...


_Modified by Peter Tong at 3:21 AM 7-2-2005_


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Damn! I need to get busy...I'm moving toward the bottom of the 8V G60 list, not the top...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Lurkertom)*

added MKRAD's dyno link...


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
*8v G60*
1.SciroccoR - HIGHEST WHP G60 8V HYDRAULIC LIFTER HEAD 
VW motorsport Gruppe N: head (8v hydraulic lifter), intake manifold and throttle body
VW motorsport Gruppe A cogged tooth belt system (equivalent drive of 62mm pulley)
VW motorsport Glader intake and outlets
VW motorsport baffled oil pan with windage tray
modified callaway intercooler
Grey top injectors w/CIS fuel pump
Techtonics race header w/larger primaries
2.25" exhaust to stock corrado muffler
stock g lader
117 octane
Mahle forged pistons (no bore increase)
custom GIAC chip
250.7 whp/ 219.3 wtq
Avg = 235
http://rotorcharged.brinkster....o.jpg


simply amazing! what does the motor make on 90+ pump gas?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

I'd love to see what it would do on 93 as well...


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_I'd love to see what it would do on 93 as well...

i think it would blow up because garret pushed it right to the edge of knocking and then backed off. sensitive little thing, huh? 
i am borrowing a cam doctor and timing wheel setup stuff, thingy to check actually what cam i have (it's stamped g but i've been told it doesn't look like a g60 cam at all) and see how far off the timing is. by the way, anyone know whose adjustable cam drive pulley has the largest adjustment range?


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

someone get mad mel's on here!


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sciroccoR)*

sciroccoR, you run race fuel, so do you run the car lean as well ? im thinking of A/F ratio


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

back when i did that, garret lim programmed the chip. i have no idea if he was running it lean. i think so, though, because my calculations show that those injectors were full open at 6800. so, anything more and it's def. lean!


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sciroccoR)*

these arent bad numbers, but it makes it pretty hard to ditch my m2k vr6 for a lysholmed rado.....


----------



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Inspiration for me to finsih my car.
_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
*TURBO 8v*
1. LagunaSecaBlueMK3 - HIGHEST TURBO WHP 8V X-FLOW HYDRAULIC HEAD 
18.5psi
G60 block, ABA head
digi-1 with SNS chip
FMIC
245.6 whp/225.1 wtq (dynojet)
Avg = 235.4
http://rotorcharged.brinkster....o.jpg


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Added AVWG60's results...


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote »_6.G60Dano
G60 KK Stage II 65mm pulley 18psi Rally Outlet
1.9L 8V 9:1 CR stage 3 head 
#36 injectors
2.5" exhaust
179.9W whp/200 wtq
AVG = 189.9


Hmmmm....I guess I should aim for these #s then.
My setup will be a Stage IV charger with most likely a 65 or 62mm pulley, Stage V chip, 3.5 bar FPR, 30 lb injectors, 260/268 cam, BBM 1.9L motor, crazy port and polish job, and a straight through exhaust.....oh and an air water intercooler.
Think I could make 200ish whp on a good day?


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (redvdubvert)*

Oh and I forgot to mention that setup is in a Cabby with the stock AUG short ratio tranny...122 mph top speed.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (redvdubvert)*

Only one way to find out - hit a dynojet...


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

BOOOOOO
Peter....how does your crazy Cabby feel compared to say....a R32, REVOd GTI or something of that sort.

Basically I want to be able to smoke the **** out of my dads REVOd R32 on the highway...I want to know if it will really happen.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Ehhhh...I guess I will have to play around with the PWR intercooler and cams to get the 200 whp mark in my books.
Actually my real goal is 200 wtq, and to smoke the R32 of course...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

updated my results, but no change in any rankings...


----------



## avwg60 (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Hey Peter, to filter out the imposters,







wouldn't it be more fair to put only dyno proven cars on this list? I mean guys who have submitted their dyno plots to you.
-Phillip


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (avwg60)*

I gotta agree...Maybe make a separate "Claimed HP/Torque" list until proven with a real output trace.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Lurkertom)*

Hi Guys,
Yeah, I've thought of this, and have put up as many of the dyno sheets as I've been able to find... unfortunately it takes quite a lot of time to find these on the archives if folks won't send them in... I leave it for folks that read this list to make their own determination as to how valid the results for a specific person are based on their rep here...
I personally would love it if everyone would dyno on a dynojet so results would be more comparable, but I fully realize that is unrealistic and so am thankful for folks just to send their results in.
So if folks that are on this whp list who don't have a dyno chart link would send me their dynocharts I'll be more than happy to host the charts...


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (vdubgolf.colo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubgolf.colo* »_Inspiration for me to finsih my car.

hey thanks, thats going to be updated since my first dyno run i managed to scrape a few ponies out from under that archaic block @ big boost


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (avwg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avwg60* »_Hey Peter, to filter out the imposters,







wouldn't it be more fair to put only dyno proven cars on this list? I mean guys who have submitted their dyno plots to you.
-Phillip









proven numbers are always better for these lists i agree, although i cant say ive held onto any of my dyno sheets from the past, after a while they just get mixed into other papers and get thrown out i think


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
2. mrkrad - HIGHEST TURBO WHP 8V COUNTERFLOW HYDRAULIC HEAD 
T3 Super 60 20 psi
1.8l 8v
214.0 whp/239.0 wtq 
Avg = 226.5

James Burlew made 308?whp on a counterflow hydraulic head.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Wizard-of-OD)*

Send me the dyno chart already!


----------



## avwg60 (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LagunaSecaBlueMK3* »_
i cant say I've held onto any of my dyno sheets from the past, after a while they just get mixed into other papers and get thrown out i think









I can't imagine anyone would build a motor that is worthy of this particular list after spending so much time and $$$, "misplacing" their plots. Not only is it documentation that your efforts have come to fruition but it is also a selling tool if you decide to sell your car. The dyno facility I've been to keeps all plots on file in their computer.


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (avwg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avwg60* »_
it is also a selling tool if you decide to sell your car. 

well thats part of it for me, at least thats the reason i dont have a few dyno sheets







im glad i took a pictre of the one i did and posted it up or else i wouldnt have anything to prove my claims *shrug*
all im saying is, that i can see people not having dyno sheets around, i dont have any of mine so its possible, but its not as good as if they had them, its less credible


_Modified by LagunaSecaBlueMK3 at 8:43 AM 10-4-2005_


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (avwg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avwg60* »_
I can't imagine anyone would build a motor that is worthy of this particular list after spending so much time and $$$, "misplacing" their plots. Not only is it documentation that your efforts have come to fruition but it is also a selling tool if you decide to sell your car. The dyno facility I've been to keeps all plots on file in their computer.










Obviously you have not lived with my wife. She throws away everything! Thousands of dollars have been thrown away because of her.


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Butcher)*

Some pretty impressive numbers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Scracho)*

updated the list with 
brilliantyellowg60's dyno #s...


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Is 210.1 hp 319nm interesting? (DIN700200)
On the wheels, those are my numbers today.
Out of a 8V G60.












_Modified by GTI1-G60 at 6:12 AM 11-7-2005_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

Can't see the photo... email me with the pic and I'll add it to the list...
Peter


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

added GTI1-G60's results - converted from PS/Nm to whp/wtq...


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

I'm removed from the list? 233 wheelpower.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Mad Mel)*

I certainly didn't remove you from the list








Send me your dyno...and fill out the suggested info (see top of list) and email them to me... whp/wtq only... thanks Mad Mel...



_Modified by Peter Tong at 9:12 AM 11-5-2005_


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/index....KOHLD
PG block with 81.5 forged mahle's 9:1
shot peened rods
lightened crank
PG head with ss 40/35 valves lightweight lifters and stronger valve springs 268/276 cam VWM inlet manifold
Rallye intercooler
4-2-1 header, 63mm exhaust without mufflers
flowed charger with high rpm bearings 
toothed pulleys with 65mm charger pulley
440cc injectors customized SLS RS chip 
233 wheelpower/263NM at the wheels.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Mad Mel)*

263NM=194ft lbs.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Mad Mel)*

Mad Mel, I see you are using the right cam


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Mad Mel)*

updated...


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Lurkertom)*

peter be sure to add the latest foreign dyno to the list.. impressive mk2


----------



## Short trunk Jetta (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (mrkrad)*

Short trunk Jetta 1985 rally car
Garrett Hybrid T31/T3/T4 watercooled
1.8 8V Xflow, G60 pistons and rods blueprinted
Digi1 w/ SNS stage V chip (6200rpm rev limit), 3.5 bar FPR, 260cc G60 injectors
Audi 5000 core FWIC with custom tanks
222.0 whp, 204.25 wtq (dynojet)
Avg = 218.86
You can see my setup on the following link and my dyno plot:
http://www.snstuning.com/Digi1...t.htm
here is some pics to tease you all!
















And this is why my nick is short trunk jetta...










_Modified by Short trunk Jetta at 2:18 AM 12-4-2005_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Short trunk Jetta)*

Thanks for posting... I'll do my best to add you late tonight...
best regards,
Peter Tong


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

2.Kaddy
58mm pulley
2L 16VG60
Digi1 w/ stock chip (6200rpm rev limit), Accufab FPR, 310cc 1.8T injectors 
Celica AWIC
215.11 whp, 208.25 wtq (dynojet)
Avg = 211.68
http://rotorcharged.brinkster....0.jpg
I've seen the power kaddy puts down when he came up on a bunch of us cruising to a local VW show! Stupid fast!
I'll send in my dyno sheet after my car gets dyno'd next spring. My last dyno was kinda sketchy with my clutch slipping but I made 161 whp and 179 wtq on a Mustang dyno, lagunasecablue_mk3 was there - he'll vouch for the #'s. The dyno sheet I walked away with was of my worst run on the roller.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Shawn B)*

going after the 16vG60. G60Mikey needs to be put on that list though. He's got more than the top 2


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (1.9..16vTurbo)*

if folks will put their data in the format listed above, along with a dyno pic (email me it), I'll add them...


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

He is 215 whp before the 50mm intakeand ported 1.8 head. Here's his info...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2295420


_Quote, originally posted by *g60mikey* »_ The set up for the dyno
2l 16v
stacked gaskets
autotech cams
68mm pulley
42# inj
3.5 fpr
sns chip
roadrace engineering front mount
tt 2.5 exh and vr6 cat
214 whp 190 wtq

Since the dyno swapped the 2l head for a mildly ported 1.8l head and a 50mm intake. So i should have a few more ponies than the dyno. Plan to dyno curret setup soon before i pull it apart to put in my new motor im workin on. Gonna build one with 83.5 pistons alittle wilder head and some bigger cams and see how far i can push the setup.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Updated:
Add short trunk jetta and g60mikey to results...
Keep up the good work folks...


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Maybe it's time for me








..topic about my car & dyno run http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2289290
..some spects:
1.8l 8v PG G60
- Schrick cam 268/276
- Sports Valve and titanium Retainers-Kit
- Sports Lifters-Kit
- Metal Cylinderheadgasket
- Ported head (www.chojnacki.com.pl)
- Supersprint 4-2-1 mani, 2.5" exhaust to stock MK2 GTI G60 muffler
- G-Lader with RS mod & 68mm pulley 14,5psi
- Bar-Tek RS3 G60 eprom (www.bar-tek-tuning.de)
- 3.7bar on Weber fpr
- Stock injectors
- Pump stock GTI (petrol: BP Ultimate 98)
- Racimax oilcooler 13row & Schrick alu oil pan
- MK2 G60 Intercooler with custom radiator
179.83whp/210.62ftlb (Ecusoft)
http://klub.chip.pl/apsik/wykres101105.jpg
..some proofs:
http://vw2.info/MK2G60_Apsik.avi
























































I gues: first G60 from Poland here?

_Modified by Apsik at 2:51 AM 12-23-2005_

_Modified by Apsik at 3:01 AM 12-23-2005_

_Modified by Apsik at 3:03 AM 12-23-2005_


_Modified by Apsik at 12:19 AM 4/23/2007_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Apsik)*

Updated! Nice choice of a cam! A true FI cam and a Schrick no less...


----------



## avwg60 (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

My position on the list seems to be getting worse








Working on a few things over the winter! (VWMS 4-1 long tube header, 2.5in exhaust, maybe a 65mm pulley)


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (avwg60)*

Yeah








In spring I'm planing to add some hp/wtq too:
- G-Lader RS2 mod+ 65mm pulley
- re-adjust the Fuel pressure to get the optimal AFR & best performance
- boost return kit - ditch the pipe that feeds hot unused boost back into the charger
- Adjustable Cam gear Schrick
- High Performance Engine Mounting-Kit
...but I want to have more wtq instead of hp because polish roads sux so the high speed is useless but acceleration always rox
- 1st & 2nd gears from VR6 gearbox
- custom made sinter clutch


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Updated with Danny's (JWATTS) latest 15.9x psi







16vT results!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Added DAMACGON's new 16v G60 dyno result...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Updated with twolitregsixty's Lysholm results...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

updated with The Green's new G60 results...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

updated with xjronx's A1 G-lader results...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (herby53-akaherby53)*

Not a problem... as soon as I recieve them I'll add you up...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (herby53-akaherby53)*

Added herby53-akaherby53's 16vG60 results...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

updated with HVB G60's new results... pretty good for a G-lader!


----------



## G60Dano (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Its been over a year since I posted here. Just thought I'd let you guys now Im still alive and so is the car - enjoying it eveyday!
I can see I've been bumped from the top5, still nice to be in the top10. If I lose anymore placement watch out cause I still got room to improve








btw Peter this is for you.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (G60Dano)*

Sweet!








I'll add your dyno pic in tonight











_Modified by Peter Tong at 5:39 PM 8-16-2006_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Added...


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

NICE! HELPD SOOOOOO MCUH!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (soapman)*

Added PoweredByG60's results to Lysholm section!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Looks like we have a new highest whp value set for a counterflow head, PG bottom end and turbo... check it out in the 8v turbo section...
293 whp/255 wtq


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Added results for V-TEC this!!!


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

When you get a chance can you update mine? I IMed ya a week or so ago







. Thnx


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Looks like we have a new highest whp value set for a counterflow head, PG bottom end and turbo... check it out in the 8v turbo section...
293 whp/255 wtq


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (radoboy)*

Would be happy to. Might want to email me... I'm not on the Vortex as much any more... see my sig for the addy


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_









X2 - He is definitely doing something right!


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Looks like we have a new highest whp value set for a counterflow head, PG bottom end and turbo... check it out in the 8v turbo section...
293 whp/255 wtq
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

lol still holdin #28 since 2001


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (VW1990CORRADO)*

and I've been going downhill since 2004 - whats your point!?






















Should change soon though - I hope...


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

hey I would be in the top 10(maybe the top 5) if I could have gotten a good tach signal on the dyno before my G60 blew up


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Iceman666)*

Updated with Bryson's 2.1 16v G60 results!


----------



## fishecuss (Oct 17, 2004)

here peter can you add my 272bhp rallye to the g60/16v lysholm section please


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (fishecuss)*

Hey Peter...Merry Christmas and happy holidays! I sent you a new dyno run to move up on the list a little.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


















_Modified by Lurkertom at 4:58 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Lurkertom)*

upd8ed


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Updated with BMGFifty's ABA 16v Autorotor results


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Thanks Peter.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

No thanks necessary







Now if only nicer warmer weather would come sooner so I can get my Cabby back to the dyno!


----------



## oneunicrone (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Iceman666)*

well i live in texas and im building my g60 so far i have built the motor but have not goten it blue prited 
i have bbm g60 1.9 pistons 
knife egde crank 
micanical scirrco head with big valves 
bbm 1mm head gaskect 
auto tec hydro bilit cam 270 cam lift was 0.449
custum sns chip 
custum fmic 
and a stage 4 bbm charger with cog pully and a 58mm power pully 
light wheight fly wheel 
im geussing in the 200 hp and 180-195 tork


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (oneunicrone)*

Let me know when you have dyno results and I'll be sure to add you up above! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## avwg60 (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (oneunicrone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneunicrone* »_mechanical scirocco head with big valves
autotech hydro billet cam 270 cam lift was 0.449


You're running a hydraulic camshaft in a mechanical head?











_Modified by avwg60 at 1:51 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## oneunicrone (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (avwg60)*

You're running a hydraulic camshaft in a mechanical head? 
i notice that the micanical head wich had the micanical cam had a lot of ware on it so my buddy dad told me to put a hydro cam he said it would help with the lift and the custum set up on the vaules and vaulve springs which are shimed


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (oneunicrone)*

come on lets get some new dyno's! up!


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_come on lets get some new dyno's! up!

Have patience.....








The end of this month a dyno has been planned.
This time on a superflow dyno.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (mrkrad)*









I think when things warm up a bit I'll definitely hit the dyno again...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Added TDUB's fantastic G-lader dyno to the upper end of the G-lader section...



_Modified by Peter Tong at 8:22 PM 2-9-2007_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
Subtracted some off the list due to post size limits...










You own the second post on the fist page as well. Why not just split it up?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sdezego)*

I would have to agree with you and say that is an excellent idea!
Thanks!















DONE!










_Modified by Peter Tong at 12:53 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI1-G60* »_
Have patience.....








The end of this month a dyno has been planned.
This time on a superflow dyno. 

Peter check your PM.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

Shcwwwwweeeeeeetttt


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Updated GTI1-G60's results:
243.61 SAE whp, 247 DINwhp... on a G-lader!


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Euh Peter, 240.4449 should be the torque of the engine.
326nm convert to lb/ft 240.4449.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

Hi GTI1-G60,
Do you happen to have rpm vs. Nm, rpm vs. DINEng-hp, rpm vs. DINWhp printouts? I don't have them so I took the liberty of entering your data from your graph into a spreadsheet and this is what I come up with...








The 240.444 figure is correct and is torque at the crank... 
Your motor is alot like SUV-ETRs (and Peter Starks) in that it makes tremendous (comparative to other counterflow 8vs) up on the top end. The torque is correct though as far as I can see after I convert from crank figures to wheel torque figures, and then do the conversion from DIN to SAE...
Hope this helps...
I'm IM'ing you the link to the spreadsheet I used to generate the above graph...if you can send over the actual rpm data I'll re-enter it...
All in all an awesome performance if I might say so!


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Peter it's torque of the engine, but i don;t think you can convert it to wheeltorque. Wheeltorque is depending on the gearratio/tyre size to the dyno.
When I look at the list of cars, converting them back to crank torque would give results any tuner would dream of.
for instance, 243.28 wtq would give 279.45 crank tq. -> 378NM of torque. No way a G60 can make that. Running with the specs of the engine.

Mayby I don't understand it what you are doing.











_Modified by GTI1-G60 at 5:23 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

Hi,
1) (w)hp = (w)tq * rpm / 5252
Therefore: 
2) (w)tq = (w)hp * 5252 / rpm
and given:
3) SAE (w)hp = DIN (w)hp / 1.0139
You can take your given DIN whp figures, convert them to SAE with 3), then run them through 2) and get your SAE equivalent wtq figures...
Assuming your (w)hp figures are correct in the first place (and they seem to be - as the difference between your DINEng-hp and DINWhp is approx 14% drive loss - reasonable) gearratio/tyre size is irrelevant if you have the the whp in computing the wtq.
In any case due to the formula (w)hp and (w)tq must cross at 5252 and you can see that it does...(green line = wtq for your motor crosses over the red SAE whp line at that spot as it should).
If anyone can see a break in my logic please pipe up and I'll be happy to correct it








Hope this helps...
best,
Peter T.
PS: another way would be to have JD print out your results in SAE... or if he can give you the rpm vs whp values in a listing I can re-enter that... I might not be doing the best job explaining either so perhaps some other folks that can do better at it than me can pipe up...



_Modified by Peter Tong at 11:32 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## avwg60 (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

I'm slipping further down the list.







Time to pull up my socks. LOL!
I'm upgrading and making some changes over the winter. As soon as the weather gets better, I'm hittin' the rollers again!








-Phil


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (avwg60)*

Still have the highest Digi 1 16vg60. wish I would have kept it long enough to break the 230 and try to venture 240 on Digi1


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Time to add a new category, Peter. Took me a while to scan it, but here it is.








This is the T3-60 feeding Eaton M45 to FMIC to PG with 440cc injectors blowing through a cat.








Here is when it used to was only turbocharged using red tops and a 3.5bar fpr.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (jwatts)*

hi Danny,
I call this the perfect scheme to remain at the top of your category








I have the feeling you'll remain at the top of it for quite a while








Hopefully some others will use this as inspiration and build their own Eaton/Turbo hybrid








I'll add it up later on tonight
best regards,
Peter T.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (jwatts)*

Updated with Danny's twin charged setup


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

still number one! whooohhoooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sciroccoR)*

Bugger














Yep you've been on there seemingly forever








All I can say is pride comes before a fall!








I doubt I'll get too close to you but perhaps I'll be able to reel you in a bit this coming summer





















.


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sciroccoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccoR* »_still number one! whooohhoooo!!!!!!!!!!!






























Yes but I would like to see the engine on normal fuel.
And a hydrohead with a vwm cam?????
Have you still got some more info about the camprofile?
The group A papers of the FIA shows some difference in size of the VWM parts I use. And with a Stock chager it is impossible to get a high output like your engine. The stock intake bore of the chager is the factor. There must be done more to that engine that's not in your list.

And I quote Jeroen Dik, "I haven't seen a lot of 8V engines with that output" when mine was on the bench.
And I can garantee, Jeroen has a very very good resources in the VWM areay. His own 8V vwm engine could not get the output of your engine. And Jeroen does know racefuel


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI1-G60* »_
Yes but I would like to see the engine on normal fuel.
And a hydrohead with a vwm cam?????
Have you still got some more info about the camprofile?
The group A papers of the FIA shows some difference in size of the VWM parts I use. And with a Stock chager it is impossible to get a high output like your engine. The stock intake bore of the chager is the factor. There must be done more to that engine that's not in your list.

And I quote Jeroen Dik, "I haven't seen a lot of 8V engines with that output" when mine was on the bench.
And I can garantee, Jeroen has a very very good resources in the VWM areay. His own 8V vwm engine could not get the output of your engine. And Jeroen does know racefuel 


on 110 race fuel, it burnt the pistons. so, no, i don't think you would have ever seen it on normal fuel. 
the cam, as it turns out (i measured the profile) is a techtonics cam. also remember that this was Gruppe N not Gruppe A. the Gruppe A cam was solid lifter and was totally wild (at least on the Gr A motor that i had). yes, i may be able to find the cam profile for you. 
as far as the charger, i used what came from vwms-us. the ex-head of vwms-us told me it was stock. from what i understand, the vwms chargers pushed out the same amount of air, they just had much lower inertia. the GrA engines made 300hp...it's just an issue of volumetric efficiency, airflow, fuel flow and appropriate spark. the GrA engines were still 8V and had less displacement so i don't see how you can really disbelieve that the 8v G60 motor can't make 300hp.
also, the boost gauge didn't lie. it pegged the gauge at around 5500rpm (the gauge pegs at 18psig).
anyway, as far as you know, i am no one with credibility. the real proof would be to ask garret lim. he even had the curves posted on his website for quite some time. or you could ask dick shine from shine racing...or maybe you'll believe bob quindazi? bobq in the 1.8t fora? anyway, it's truly moot as i don't have the motor any more and 
i run a truly superior designed 1.8t with a whopping 20valves! 
this was hardly a safe motor. i don't know what else to tell you. you saw the dyno chart. i didn't make it up. with the first tuning using the rotrex instead of the glader, it made a little more than 200 at the wheels at 17psi boost. (i thought it should make more so i checked cam timing and found it to be off a little less than a tooth). so, it seems the volumetric efficiency was the same. (this was on a completely different dyno...a dynapak type)
anyway, if you guys don't want it on there anymore or don't believe it, take it off. no biggy









and, oh, by the way. damn sure, an A1 with 243 whp is no joke...it's a rocket! i know aint it awesome?!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif btw, nice brakes. mine are old Lockheeds (from VWMS rallye golf!)
_Modified by sciroccoR at 1:46 PM 3-13-2007_


_Modified by sciroccoR at 4:19 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

Hi GTI1-G60,
I wonder if you have thought of doing a run with race gas on your setup with matching tuning by JD? Given the high spec of your motor I think the results would be rather interesting to say the least... have you given this any thought? It might not be possible (or you may deem it not worth it)...
with best regards,
Peter T.


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sciroccoR)*

SciroccoR, I want to know the engine specs.
The Fia papers for the Group A doesn't show some details that I'm interested in.
I cannot get the output of your group A engine, and I realy realy push the engine.
Thats why I cannot believe how they did it with a lot of the stock parts.
There must be some secrets.
HansWeijs who has driven the Group A car, claimed the engine only had 260hp. But I know they claimed 300hp by the works factory cars.

I know the Group A G60 chager, and it's no hightech chager. 
The displacer had some weightwatchers program followd but thats it.
And because the did use stock seals the paced a plate on it to secure it preventing from blowing away. 
The housing of the chager had a modification on the end of the walls, but this doesn't produce engine power, only makes the chager stronger.
Also are there different types of belts used, some normal other toothed belts to drive the chager.
Also the FIA papers, both group N and A, calls that the electronics used is Digifant 1.
But I know they used a different system, witch could be adjusted from inside of the car with 3 knobs. (timing, mix, and??? )
Did you had that same system? Or Digifant 1?

Anyway try to understand that I are trying to find out since the year 2001 about the real specs of the group A engine.
And I still are interested about details there aren't that many people who had a group A engine.
Help me out.....


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

the Gr. A engine that i had did not use digi1, it used some system from from the porsche 928. i don't remember what, exactly, it was. i may be able to find out. 
as far as the GrN head, it was absolutely beautiful. i was told that they were made to appear stock but were so far from it that it was crazy. apparently, they would extrude hone the intake and exhaust manifolds and port the head like crazy. they would then make wax molds and recast some parts. that way, they would have the casting marks and lines but appear stock. they then port matched it all (which was legal) and have a head and manifolds with way different dimensions than the stock...but still sort of look like stock (they learned this from honda i remember). 
the pistons were stock as was the crank. 
if you recall, i melted two of the pistons when i used "track gas", 110 octane from the racetrack pump. when i pulled the pistons, they were stock as well as the rods. i replaced the pistons with mahles from the quattro sport, which dropped compression slightly allowing more timing.
for the dyno you've seen, digi1 box was used (although it had a higher pressure MAP sensor) with the chip that Garret tuned on the dyno.
as far as specs on Gr A. i'll look but i am pretty sure i dumped all of that stuff when i sold the engine (which promptly spun a rod bearing in his first race







). an interesting bit that came with it was the portable CO meter for tuning the mixture.
if i think of anything else, i'll let you know.
the motorsport glader, was, as you say, nothing special.
i did have the cogged motorsport belt setup but that just makes sure it doesn't slip...no power source there.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sciroccoR)*

Any new results lately?


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

pete, on my spec listing for my 16vg60 it says dual exhaust cams when it's cat cams 265/262








Still highest 16vG60 on digi1!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (1.9..16vTurbo)*

I guess I'm going to have to fix that aren't I!


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

_Modified by rokka at 11:59 AM 11-5-2007_


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (rokka)*

I just made 200/198 on my G60T today!! I can't wait for the printout/file so I can post it up. (Can u tell I'm excited?







)


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Hollagraphik)*

Um... I'd be excited too








email me the dynoscan as well as setup and I'll add it of course


----------



## rallyegolf driver (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sciroccoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccoR* »_
as far as the GrN head, it was absolutely beautiful. i was told that they were made to appear stock but were so far from it that it was crazy. apparently, they would extrude hone the intake and exhaust manifolds and port the head like crazy. they would then make wax molds and recast some parts. that way, they would have the casting marks and lines but appear stock. they then port matched it all (which was legal) and have a head and manifolds with way different dimensions than the stock...but still sort of look like stock .

To add a note:
I have bought a VWM exhaust manifold for my Rallye from a couple of guys who also have Rallyes ( both 20vt now).
It was brandspanking new, the casting is much bigger and stronger in comparison to the usual g60 8v syncro manifold.
As you state, the casting marks and lines are also everywhere. The difference is , after the normal Serial number there is "GR" casted in it.
The outside diameter of the manifold is bigger, as are the internals. The holes to the downpipe are much larger, the diameter of the holes to the head is about 34mm, if I remember correct. It fits a ported head perfectly, so presumably also to a casted VWM head.
I have a picture somewhere of the part. I will post it up if you please, not in this thread , that is a bit off-topic. I was not able to find a VWM intake manifold, as there are some guys here in the Netherlands who have bought all the interesting stuff before me...


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_I just made 200/198 on my G60T today!! I can't wait for the printout/file so I can post it up. (Can u tell I'm excited?







)


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Um... I'd be excited too








email me the dynoscan as well as setup and I'll add it of course









Well I'm an idiot and forgot to scan my dyno sheet at work tonight







But on a better note, my buddy who was there with me uploaded the video. Please excuse my busted spoiler motor and watch the dyno operators reaction to the B.O.V








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_6Lei1bzBE


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Hollagraphik)*


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Hollagraphik)*

Setup? Specs? (see the top of the list for example)... Thanks... Peter T.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Setup? Specs? (see the top of the list for example)... Thanks... Peter T.

1.8L G60
Garret 42/48 Turbo
Greddy B.O.V
3.5BAR FPR
upgraded injectors
SNS Chip
2.5" downpipe to 3" exhaust, no cat


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Hollagraphik)*

Thanks! Will update it tonight...


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Hey Pete,
Here's the info for Athena's baseline dyno (no tuning, beta SNS chip)...
Photo of dyno sheet...
http://www.imagestation.com/pi...d.jpg
Car on rollers...
http://www.imagestation.com/pi...8.jpg
Engine...
http://www.imagestation.com/pi...0.jpg
Modifications:
1.8L PG block/head
Mild/moderate port work, TT springs, BBM 268 cam, +3 deg advance
Lysholm @ 16psi
Starion FMIC
Malpassi RR-FPR
2.5" cat + exhaust, Magnaflow muffler, 2 glasspacks (resonators)
SNS beta chip
Blitz SS-BOV (the ecu HATED this!)
Results:
194.5 whp
211.9 wtq
Dyno prints in different measurement, the guy calculates by hand to convert the figures. I guess he's a semi-famous japanese sportbike drag race driver.
Dyno shop info:
Zero Factory
Owner: Enchiro Oshimo
1846 Del Amo Blvd.
Torrance, CA 90501
(310) 533-8788
...thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by L8 APEKS at 1:35 PM 6-15-2007_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (L8 APEKS)*

Nice... I'll also add *that* tonight








Doggone... its time for me to get back to the dyno myself LOL... thanks for the "encouragement"


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

dynod the car last week did not to bad
stage 4 chip
260/268
68mm pulley on stock charger
1.8t side mount intercooler
rs outlet
supersprint header 2.5" exhaust no cat
on 94 oct gas
178.3hp @ 5250rpm
202ftlbs @ 3700rpm


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Update please.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (L8 APEKS)*

Updated








Doggoneit - you pushed me down 1 place















As a matter a fact you pushed quite a few people down one place


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

It might happen again on G60 power, depending on what happens with this new car I got. I'm thinking of G60 + nitrous. I haven't had the giggle juice on any of my cars yet, and G60 blocks are so cheap/easy to rebuild, I figure what the hell.









Probably a 62 or 65mm pulley and a 50-75 shot.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

New 16V G60 Dyno... G60mikey put it on the rollers today


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (jwatts)*

Oh nice...








Can he post up the stats for this motor... I'll add it to the list asap when I get that info... thanks.


_Modified by Peter Tong at 9:04 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (jwatts)*

how can we get that to rev higher







8000 or bust! mad props for g-lader powah.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (mrkrad)*

No kidding... I would have... must be nice to have no drop off... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Damn, that makes my whp goal for the Lysholm setup even MORE reachable. Good work with the 16v G60!


----------



## g60mikey (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_No kidding... I would have... must be nice to have no drop off... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Hehe yea it makes it real fun to drive! esp in a A2 golf
heres the specs, the motor is a little over the top for the glader I built with the option of putting a big turbo on it if I get bored with the power.
Digi 1 with SNS chip
ported 2L head
9a block with scat rods and 9:1 wiescos
autotech cams 
68mm pulley
RRE front mount intercooler
2.5 tt exhaust 
RPM tuning intake manifold 
etc etc


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (g60mikey)*

Thanks... updated...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (g60mikey)*

You guys created that plot in MS Paint







j/k. Very impressive. If I can hit 250-275 with my 2020 G60, I would be very satisfied. Knowingly, the G60 is somewhat of a crux on my setup, but I am not looking at breaking world records. I am more into driveability which is why I like the G60








What are the specs on your cams and what bearings are you running in your charger?
Shawn


----------



## g60mikey (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sdezego)*

I am running stock charger bearings, the cams are autotech
Intake 10.2mm x 252°
Exhaust 10.9mm x 264°
114° lobe center
I tired a larger set of cams (cat 266) and they made no more top end and cost lowend tq and made the idle kind of suck.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (g60mikey)*

A pick of that engine bay







.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (jwatts)*

Thats certainly looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Looks like we should have a new Lysholm result coming down the pike...


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Looks like we should have a new Lysholm result coming down the pike...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Andrew Stauffer)*

Nice!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sdezego)*

Added Andrew's Lysholm 8v dyno in and revised specs as per his other post...


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_1.8L G60
Garret 42/48 Turbo
Greddy B.O.V
3.5BAR FPR
upgraded injectors
SNS Chip
2.5" downpipe to 3" exhaust, no cat

Soo, I blew my motor, then after that I had a trans issue. And THEN my turbo let go.














On a good note, I've got a fresh motor, new trans and new turbo:
T3/T4 .63AR
Greddy B.O.V
3.5 BAR F.P.R
USRT 42lb injectors
Autotech 260 cam w/cam gear
(Soon to be) SNS Stage 5 custom burn
Hoping to see what it puts down. I need to get a new boost controller as well.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
*TURBO 8v*
1. C. Merrill - HIGHEST TURBO WHP 8V COUNTERFLOW HYDRAULIC HEAD 
GT3071R - 21psi
PG block and head w/mild street port, 83mm JE pistons, 268/260 TT cam, fully balanced and blueprinted, ARP etc....
Digi-1 ECU with SNS stage 5 custom chip and 42# injectors, Split-Sec AIC w/ 2 - 42# injectors (only comes on above 15psi)
FMIC - 13"x23"x2.25"
293.4 whp/255.5 wtq (94 octane pump gas)
Avg=274.5
http://rotorcharged.com/misc/Chris Merrill.jpg


Any more info on this setup? I was trying to do a search for it.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Hollagraphik)*

I'm pretty sure that Chris is on the G6016v yahoo list...


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_I'm pretty sure that Chris is on the G6016v yahoo list...

Yahoo list?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_I'm pretty sure that Chris is on the G6016v yahoo list...

Anymore info of it on the Vortex?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Hollagraphik)*

ask jwatts he knows all about the cars he chips lol








he gets to work with all the really cool cars








iirc i think he ran 27psi of boost to make that sick 8v power.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_ask jwatts he knows all about the cars he chips lol








he gets to work with all the really cool cars








iirc i think he ran 27psi of boost to make that sick 8v power. 

Cool, thanx for the info. I'm waiting for jwatts to get back in town so I can order my chip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Hollagraphik)*

I'm still in Northern Ohio. Started some snow flurries tonight.
Chirs Merril ran about 24-25psi with and extra injector controller to tweak on the fueling above 15psi with his setup. Very well built car.
Here's one that has just taken me off of the #1 spot for 16V turbo... with a copy of my own chip, nonetheless.
aba 16v w/9a pistons w arp head/rod bolts 
Holset hx35 (12cm hot) 
3" turbo back 
AST cams (sport) 
60 lb. injectors @ 2.5bar running digi-1. 
Graph shows 13 psi run and 18 to 18+psi
















that's a 1.8t plenum grafted onto a 16V lower for the intake. The turbo is riding on a log manifold. Drives very nicely.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (jwatts)*

Pretty sweet! I updated the list with his new results


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

hmmm... 
so does an ABA bottom end with a ported G60 head and a monster lysholm count as G60?
what would that be...?


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Peter... 
sorry, the turbo 16V belongs to VW_Dred... an Atlanta local


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (jwatts)*

Okay...thanks for the correction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Just hit the dyno in my red Scirocco, here are the specs: 
9a 16v, stock internals, stacked aba's. 
stock cams
non-intercooled
TT race downpipe
48lb injectors
SNS chip (Thanks John!!)
Silenced Lysholm
stock 16v clutch, major slippage.. even aborted the third pull. not worth trying to make a couple more hp as the car is leaving for florida in a few hours.. 
178hp / 185tq. 
not bad for a ghetto fabulous setup. graphs will be in my email anytime now so I'll have them posted shortly.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Sciroccomann)*

cool... host them up and I'll add you in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

um....
how are you only pulling 180 hp? you must have been slipping the whole time...
a 1.8 8v with a lysholm and that much fuel could put down that any day...


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_um....
how are you only pulling 180 hp? you must have been slipping the whole time...
a 1.8 8v with a lysholm and that much fuel could put down that any day...

And yet alot do not. Go figure.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

ah wait.... how much psi were you running?


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (potatonet)*

I thought it was pretty good... pretty much stock everything except for a lysholm and chipo. Running 12psi. probably could have put down more HP, but this was good enough. no plot yet... err. Down in FL now but I'll get a hold of the dyno guy on friday. You'll get a kick out of the torque curve.








edit: oh, and it did start to lean out and power dropped over 6k rpm.. funny I never noticed as I never went much over 6k in road driving. 



_Modified by Sciroccomann at 10:00 AM 11-22-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

12 psi and this reading was at the wheels?
if yes then nice job


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

@ SciroccoR
What pressure were you running the grays at? 
Ive maxed mine out at 4bar and only made 274hp.


_Modified by FaTT mk1 at 10:18 AM 12-28-2007_


----------



## noizze (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (FaTT mk1)*

Here is mine: 
ABA w/9:1 forged wiesco's
stock bottom end
Stock G60 head, muti angle valve job, 268/260 cam
Stock exhaust manifold, borla 2.5" SS cat back
BBM stage 4 charger w/stock pulley
#36 injectors w/3.5bar regulator
Megasquirt 2
160whp/187tq
Dyno pull was run with 87 octane gas. I was tuning worse case for my megasquirt. Check out the flat afr curve, 12.3:1.
http://s154.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (noizze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noizze* »_Stock G60 head, 
160whp/187tq

http://s154.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg

Typical line of the torque when using a stock g60 head.
The bottleneck of this engine, work on that and you gain a lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## noizze (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

I will be farming out a head and intake for porting in a couple of weeks. I was thinking a thinking a Stage2 port w/7mm stemmed SS valves. I will have ny fam do the porting on the intake. I was thinking either Jose @ porttuning or Jarod @ SCCH do the head work. I will use either a MK4 header or an OBX unit on the exhaust side.
Any suggestions, or thoughts on this would be appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (noizze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noizze* »_I will be farming out a head and intake for porting in a couple of weeks. I was thinking a thinking a Stage2 port w/7mm stemmed SS valves. I will have ny fam do the porting on the intake. I was thinking either Jose @ porttuning or Jarod @ SCCH do the head work. I will use either a MK4 header or an OBX unit on the exhaust side.
Any suggestions, or thoughts on this would be appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I bought some of my part from's Jose store. (and more for other engines)
And had some advise from him about the best bore clearance ect.
Had some conversations with him, and he sounds like a "I take this job very serious" guy. Very friendly and honest!.
Jose has a flowbench, and know his details.
To bad the US is so far a way.
I never heard of Jarod, but since I'm from the Netherlands that isn't very hard









Tip, when flowing a head also deliver the intake with is. And if possible the exhaust. To match ports.
And I believe Jose can deliver gaskets that isolate heattransfer.
Should like to try that myself.
Wrap the 4-2-1 exhaust in heatisolating tape! Till you are underneath the car.
Let me know your result.

And I personal don't like a "Stage" form of tuning, do it right or go ride a horse I always say











_Modified by GTI1-G60 at 10:51 AM 1-8-2008_


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

Here's the only plot that I got. this was the second pull with too much timing and it was the only run that didn't slip the stock 16v clutch setup. The first pull got me the peak 178hp / 185tq with bursts of slippage. Third pull was aborted because I'm a ***** and needed to drive that clutch. 
http://www.castletonboatclub.com/doug/vwscdyno.jpg
believe I was running the stock 16v plugs then too. Now, the clutch has been upgraded and running 1.8t plugs. I'll do another pull when/if I intercool this thing. plus the a/f went way up from 11.5 as power fell off around 6k.. not liking that on the 16v... not sure what's up with that. 
anyways, been more worried about driving the car everywhere these days.


----------



## noizze (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*



GTI1-G60 said:


> Wrap the 4-2-1 exhaust in heatisolating tape! Till you are underneath the car.QUOTE]
> I actually plan on having the header ceramic coated in and out, then wrap the whole thing out to the muffler!
> Done it before and makes the exhaust note lower and quieter!
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (noizze)*

Doggone guys... for some reason I've not been getting thread notifications on this thread... so gotta get caught up here guys...


----------



## mainecorrado (Jul 20, 2000)

hey peter, i will PM you a list of my cars mods when that particular dyno was done. i was very happy to see my car is still in the top 20, #15 actually. that run was a long time ago and still standing. the #1 spot has some impressive numbers for sure.
i can only hope i can get my car put back together this spring. it has been torn apart for over 2 years while i try to find the time and $$$ to finish it. it will be a full 1.9L with all the goodies.
i'm happy to see the G60 following is still strong, i'll try and "be around" a little more.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (mainecorrado)*

hi, I won't be able to update this list until I get a replacement motherboard for my PC here, and reinstall it... My spare PC (which I'm now one has a backup but its not the latest file unfortunately)... I'm going to venture sometime middle of this week... so I'm going to pidgeon hole your stuff here for now








stock bore 1.8L
GIAC chip
Eurosport IC tubes
RPI ported and polished head with hi-rev springs
268/260 cam
Audi turbo intake
Stock charger with 68mm pulley
ISV reroute
RPI lightened flywheel
TT 2.25" stainless exhaust
Brospeed ceramic header
As for your car being apart... well my Cabby motor is fixing to get some upgrades as well come warmer weather... so I'm in the same boat...


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Just yesterday, another local 16VG60 put down 231whp adn 220 wtq with stock cams, 50mm intake and some light port work... Oh, stock 9a 10.8:1 compression, too







.


----------



## G60NUT (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: (jwatts)*

Yea it was good. Now its time for a diff I'll scan the Dyno and post it







Thanks to Danny @ SNS, And any, and everybody else that had a hand in the car. You know who you are...








The last track day, (Most recent pics I have)


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (G60NUT)*

Sweet results... send me the dyno scan and the specs and I'll get things caught up later tonight... best regards, Peter T.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Updated with G60NUTs latest G60 16v results... he has topped that list...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

added noizze's results to G60 section


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

new numbers for my setup tonight
344whp @ ~ 7100rpm
~270 wtq from about 4800-5800 rpm. 
only change is .63 stage 3 turbine up from .48 stage 3-ish from old turbo
boost in the 15psi range.
will post dyno sheet at some point







.











_Modified by jwatts at 12:14 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (jwatts)*

Well, I survived the G-Lader powered list for about 5 years, but I'm now at #20. C'mon guys, go dyno your ish and bump me off that list! Survival of the fastest! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I might be abandoning my 300whp project for two reasons:
1) It's not as challenging as I had originally anticipated; a few others have done it.
2) I think I might be dumping the Corrado in favor of a 944 Turbo.








We'll see. I'll still be around though.


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*

944T is a nice car, drove is a couple of times.
Mayby if al goes well I'll see the dyno in a short time again. 
Last time it cost me 1 chagers.....








(I think I bring one extra with me this time)


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

updated with JWatts new results...


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

I should be #1 for 16V turbo... my car would wax Dred's, but we'll never know because he sold it last week.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (jwatts)*

haha... I know that, but gotta stay consistent and average the whp and wtq so peaky folks don't get all the attention


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

look at our torque curves... mine hits peak boost almost 1000rpm sooner than his does







.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (jwatts)*

Your right... that guy has practically nothing down low








I have some ideas on how to fix this but they would be time prohibitive


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

area under the curve... but I was just messing with you, anyway







.


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*










Another day at the dyno.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

updated










_Modified by Peter Tong at 5:27 PM 3-15-2008_


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Sweet results! I'll update the list tonight







Thanks for the update... what were the differences vs last time?

A chager that lasted, even got me home


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

A truly amazing performance... its always great seeing folks that take the counterflow 8v to new heights...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Oh btw, 252 whp... thats the highest G-lader the list has seen ever...
So why is it that only one other person in the US that we know of - Peter Stark - has ever taken their G60 setup to that level and the rest content to set down in the 160-170 whp level?
btw Andre, what does that head of yours flow? Must flow like gangbusters!


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Mine's a daily driven Corrado. I choose to maintain it as such. More engine modding now would be counter-productive by reducing its already less-than-stellar reliability. I am not in a race for big HP or torque numbers and I am glad to be on the list at all, having started near 20 and moving down to 27 or 28.


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Oh btw, 252 whp... thats the highest G-lader the list has seen ever...
So why is it that only one other person in the US that we know of - Peter Stark - has ever taken their G60 setup to that level and the rest content to set down in the 160-170 whp level?
btw Andre, what does that head of yours flow? Must flow like gangbusters!

Mayby because the right parts are hard to find?
The most wanted part I can think of is the cam.
Thats realy hard to get one, If I knew of one I would buy it direct.
Those cannot be found in the US I think.
Small detail, most parts are bought in the US at Porttuning.com.
The exact numbers of flow, I realy don't know.
But the guy who has flowed the head is a old school tuner.
Building 1.6L engines to scream a 11500rpm, down hill on the SPA racetrack.
My first head was blown in 4min. Only because there was a airbubble in the casting of the head. 
Last thing this engine is a project during about 4 years.
It was a hard way, sometimes a very expensive way. 
Sometimes I was capable of put in on flames.
There could be more in the engine, I have talked it over with JeroenDik last saterday. There are options. But I don't think I take the risc......


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Still holding up last place, but now I'm 36th







I have a stage III ported intake main from ny_fam coming and I'm hitting the dyno afterwards to see what kinda gain I get, I hope to at least overtake Tom!
Brian


----------



## Mel20V (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (ButchHusky)*

Congrats Andre http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro_mike (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Oh btw, 252 whp... thats the highest G-lader the list has seen ever...
So why is it that only one other person in the US that we know of - Peter Stark - has ever taken their G60 setup to that level and the rest content to set down in the 160-170 whp level?


I'm not content to set down in the 160-170 range. Finally got to the dyno on Sunday and here's my results (sorry for the xtra large image) 
62mm pulley are the 2 green runs, 65mm pulley on the others.
Here's the specs:
'87 Rocco
fresh stock 1.8L g60 engine
refreshed (KK) stock G-Lader
RSR outlet
CAI
Big FMIC
42lb injectors
lightly ported/acid dipped intake
mk4 lifters
trick valve job
windage tray
Eurosport race header
2.5" mandrel bent exhaust
http://www.iamstevehansen.com/dump/P4060005.JPG
Please add me to the list! with the 62mm pulley numbers, i'm not going back to the 65!












_Modified by retro_mike at 6:51 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (retro_mike)*

Nice! I'll add you up tonight


----------



## retro_mike (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

awesome thanks!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (retro_mike)*

updated








Its interesting that most of the cars on top 5 of the G60 section are A1s...


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

To bad that HVB number 6 in the list is selling/breaking up his (super nice and clean Corrado) car.
He finaly pushed 280hp and 335nm out of his new engine.
Only 12hp less than mine. 
He is missing the drive to continue to bad and very sad.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

Well on the upside I haven't







Perhaps the weight of his wallet (or lack thereof) was the final decision maker









_Quote, originally posted by *GTI1-G60* »_To bad that HVB number 6 in the list is selling/breaking up his (super nice and clean Corrado) car.
He finaly pushed 280hp and 335nm out of his new engine.
Only 12hp less than mine. 
He is missing the drive to continue to bad and very sad.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (retro_mike)*

What are you running for management on the 42# injectors?
Curves look real nice!


----------



## retro_mike (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (sdezego)*

and very consistent too. running an SNS chip, thanks John! It was programmed for a 68mm pulley originally and is just starting to run out of fuel now with the 62mm pulley above 5000rpm. the 42lb injectors should have enough flow still to make 200whp so i think an updated chip is required at this point. Then i can try a 58mm pulley! I also have a ported charger to try out too, my thinking now is more charger and less pulley. On some longer tracks i'd like to rev the engine a bit higher.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (retro_mike)*

Props to John. A/F, Tq and power curves looks great!


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Bump bc I'm awaiting my chip to beat my old numbers!!


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody got anything new?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

I'm hoping to soon...


----------



## WhrIdlsOnceStood (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

think I found the last of my boost leaks. If so I'll be dyno'ing soon I hope.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Took my car to APtuning today and put it on the dyno. 
Specs:
1.9L PG block, wiesco pistons
rebuilt head, gasted matched
Stage IV KK charger
68mm pulley
gasket matched intake
2.5" exhaust, single res. no cat, Bosal header
Stage IV BBM chip and 3.5bar FPR.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (gabeskillzz05)*

Updated with gabeskillzz's results


----------



## 3A_G60_MAN (May 29, 2008)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Can I get added to the 8v G60 list? I'm running a Audi 3A bottom end does this excluded me? 
Cheers
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

ok how come the car on the top of the list says 62mm pulley equivalent, "stock g-lader" ? Also retro_mike on this page, again has no charger staging, just a stock refresh and 62mm pulley? Also no mention of port work or camshaft?
What kind of PSI do you make on a 62mm pulley? I see from the 65 to the 62mm he made 10hp, to take him to 196whp.
Something else to consider the Euro numbers, might be DIN HP, vs our SAE HP, so they might be 5hp or so higher, although at that level, it's really an insignificant point.
Does anybody have a Pulley Size vs Charger rpm calculator for the G-Lader?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

based on my collected data , flow restricted PG blocks make about 7whp per psi (3mm of pulley) that isn't terribly linear since the stock components exceed their ability quite fast


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

So by that theory does a stock G60 Dyno out at about 124whp? and one making 15psi would be like 180whp?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

too many factors go into a dyno but i've seen stock g60 dyno out at 124whp and i've seen some abnormally high dyno's for stage 2 corrado as well. too many factors you'd have to compute to make a highly accurate guess.
thats why i think its pretty dumb to ask me how much hp a (stage 2,3,4,etc) is going to make. impossible to give a solid answer for any one situation.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Man I've got to get my car dyno'd. See if I can get up higher than my number 7 spot.







Going after TdiVentoDave.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

my stock dyno was 139hp/143ftlbs max
just a rebuilt motor, exhaust ...even had a stock airbox.


----------



## vwchlng (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

Might want to hit up REPOMAN, his set up changed this year. 2.0l ABA bottom, 1.8 16V head, with the lysholm. My butt dyno says.............








Surprised he has not updated this yet.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (vwchlng)*

I'd love to update this list with REPOs results... has he posted a dyno?


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

i plan on dynoing after i get my fueling. id like to dyno over 20psi. 
well see whats going on with sns...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Sorry lost the print out the same day i got it... I know the rules
no sheet no post. 
all i have is the video.
gonna put a headder on and then fine tune it alittle more in early 2009.
then i will post the new sheet and the 12 sec. 1/4 video








so far 240whp 260wtq. AVG 250


















_Modified by REPOMAN at 4:59 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

Been offline for awhile. Glad to see this is still going. Be ready for the rollers in January. Peter, still wannna bug you about a intake, or should I throw the slingshot on?


----------



## 3A_G60_MAN (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Here my spec Peter to get added to the 8v g60 list
3A_G60_MAN
2L Audi block (3A code) 2008cc
83mm Mahle cast pistons(8.75:1 C/R)
Custom length forged rods
92.8mm 3A crank bottom end race spec balanced
Standard rebuilt g60 head
Schrick 268/276 cam with stock timing
mk1golf/audi80 diesel oil cooler
stock intake manifold
G60 Golf FMIC
Stock G60 supercharger with less than 20k from new
U-bend outlet and 65mm pulley
Gwerks stainless steel header
Pipewerx Custon 3 box exhaust
3bar FPR with 315mm Boshc Red injectors
ISV and boost return stock
K and N Panal Filter in stock air box
199.3 whp/213.58 wtq
Ave = 206.44
http://i277.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (3A_G60_MAN)*

Very nice! Here is his build thread in case any of you missed it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
I'm going to have to correct it from DIN back to US spec tonight and then I'll add it to the list... if yours did that with a stock head... a ported head should be interesting... 


_Modified by Peter Tong at 12:06 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## 3A_G60_MAN (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

OK Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (3A_G60_MAN)*

updated


----------



## jezzag60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Got a new one for the list.
2l ABF 16v,
Heavily ported KR head,
ABF Cams with vernier pulley
65mm Toothed belt setup,
Scat Steel Rods,
Custom twin pass FMIC,
Tezet 4 branch manifold,
S2 short runner intake manifold,
Ported Throttle body, charger and charger outlet,
SWG Twin cone induction kit,
Custom Rad, baffled sump, windage tray etc etc 
249whp 222.5lbft (SAE)
I'll post up a dyno later

_Modified by jezzag60 at 6:31 AM 12-31-2008_


_Modified by jezzag60 at 7:32 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## jezzag60 (Aug 26, 2006)

The red and the blue lines are obviously flywheel figures. You should be able to make out a dotted green line and thats the WHP. The wheel torque was calculated as peak torque was at 4957rpm which corresponds to 210whp.
I'd like to run it up on a dynojet some time and see how that compares as their whp figures always seem to be a bit more optimistic than the Sun/Maha unit used here.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

What psi is this at?


----------



## jezzag60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Should have plotted that on there as well really. 10.5psi @2k reaches just past 11 by 2.5k and holds that to the limiter (nice gentle soft cut limiter on the standalone )


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (jezzag60)*

I'd definitely be curious how this does on a dynojet... are you close to Awesome-GTI?


----------



## jezzag60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Awsome are 300miles or so away.... not exactly just down the road. I've not been too impressed with results on their dyno to be honest. 3 runs on their dyno can have a 20hp/lbft variation! On the Maha my car is repeatable to 1-2 hp over 3 runs.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (jezzag60)*

Updated (*finally*)  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

a slight change is in order.
setting and raising the bar.
Repoman
Pump gas 92 oct. 
OEM 16v Head and Cams
ABA 83.5 @ 8.5:1 
52lbs inj's @ 55lbs still maxing out.
50mm Lysholm Supercharger
Liquid intercooler
Dyno Dynamics
240+260= 500 AVG = 250


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (REPOMAN)*

updated with REPOMAN's fabulous 16v Lysholm results


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Turbo 8V
T3 super 60
~17psi
#42 green top injectors
Stock G60 intercooler
SNS stg 5 chip
rebuilt head, stock lower end
No A/C
196whp/251wtq
http://www.smokedtires.com/dub...A.jpg


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (prodigy_g60)*

No luck this time on the dyno Chager 4 bye bye displacer seals.








Stranded at 280hp 330nm.
But I have a nice photo


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (GTI1-G60)*

Could i get on the list please? Its just an 1800 8v G60 lump with a few tweaks.
Riley Uk 
Full blend pitstop supercharger
SnS Stage 5.5 Chip
Sierra cosworth FMIC
68mm Pulley
Decat standard Exhaust
Self Ported/Polished TB
3.5 bar fpr
Red top injectors
203.6 bhp @ fly
188.98 whp/188.82 wtq
Avg = 188.98
Graph
Video

_Modified by RILEY UK at 4:35 PM 6-15-2009_


_Modified by RILEY UK at 4:43 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (RILEY UK)*

I'll add that tonight... thanks...


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Thanks mate


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (RILEY UK)*

updated...


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (prodigy_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigy_g60* »_Turbo 8V
T3 super 60
~17psi
#42 green top injectors
Stock G60 intercooler
SNS stg 5 chip
rebuilt head, stock lower end
No A/C
196whp/251wtq
http://www.smokedtires.com/dub...A.jpg

skiped me


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (prodigy_g60)*

oops... looks like i did... sorry... i'll fix that.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (Peter Tong)*

Andrew Stauffer just sent in some new dyno results... looks like he now tops the list for the Lysholm 8v section








234.77 whp at 6400
229.55 wtq at 3800








Updated it!












_Modified by Peter Tong at 1:37 AM 10-3-2009_


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

It's hard for me to say enough "good" about this set up......200+wtq from 2700rpm upto nearly 6000rpms....hp takes over in the 5000-7000rpm.....it's a FUN ride to say the least.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*


----------



## typ86g40 (Jun 10, 2009)

Are there any rules to get on that list?

Car is only driven at the track. No roaduse or autobahn with the small pulleye.
My personel best was 12,094s auf 184,831 km/h this year.
flowed G60
58 pulleye
open inlet
1.8l 8V-G60 with a good headwork
276° Schrick cam and hydraulik lifters
Springs and lightweight retainers from dbilas
Powersprint 60mm Gruppe A exhaust
4-1 header 42mm primaries
Golf mk2 FMIC shortened to fit mk1
Grey top injectors
4.4 bar fpr
Digi 1 with Hohenester Programm
lightened flywheel Sachs organic clutch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aO3W5Y1-Gg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg6uozs9kLA
Dyno sheet:








Still the first G-Lader never blew one at the track.
Regards
Holger


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (typ86g40)*

OMG, this thread LIVES ON! How cool!








I'll be back on the G60 bandwagon soon...expect a dyno on my new Corrado within a month or so! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nothing crazy, just a baseline.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (typ86g40)*

nope... i'll add your car up tomorrow


----------



## 3A_G60_MAN (May 29, 2008)

*Re: official G60 Forum top 20 whp list (typ86g40)*

Flywheel figures, are they?










_Modified by 3A_G60_MAN at 4:01 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

This Scirocco = Wow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
And that Rabbit? How in the hell does one get 290hp out an 8v G60? Something seems off? But You never know???



_Modified by G60 Carat at 5:23 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## typ86g40 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

The Rabbit does the 1/4 Mile in 12,0 seconds upto 185 km/h.

WHP is "Radleistung" 264,5 PS.
I don't know if this is off.
Judging from other german cars and their dynos this is pretty plausible.
What would you say when you see Bertrams 16V-G60 with 387 HP (Flywheel).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDiFodcSpCw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avi62Sp9JVk 
The Scirocco you posted made some nice power too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zZ3-qT659M


_Modified by typ86g40 at 8:19 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I just really like Scirocco I's, and a 12 second car to boot. mmmmm Muffins!


----------



## 3A_G60_MAN (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Been waiting a year to post on this thread again. These numbers make up for all the hard work money and brain effort put in.
Thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3
3A_G60_MAN
2L Audi block (3A code) 2008cc
83mm Mahle cast pistons(8.75:1 C/R)
Custom length forged rods
92.8mm 3A crank bottom end race spec balanced
Ported G60 head with standard valve sizes
stock hydraulic lifters and springs
ARP head studs
All boost leaks fixed!








Schrick 268/276 cam with stock timing
mk1golf/audi80 diesel oil cooler
Flow matched intake manifold
G60 Golf FMIC
Stock G60 supercharger with less than 20k from new
U-bend outlet and 65mm ribbed pulley
G-werks 4-2-1 stainless steel header
Pipewerx Custom 3 box exhaust
3.5bar FPR with 350cc Bosch injectors
ISV check valved and boost return stock
Standard paper filter in cut airbox with carbon can removed
Used Daily








221.08 whp/234.4 wtq (DIN: 224.15 whp/237.65 wtq)
Ave = 227.74
http://s277.photobucket.com/al...n.jpg










PREVIOUS NUMBERS AND SPEC.
5. 3A_G60_MAN
2L Audi block (3A code) 2008cc
83mm Mahle cast pistons(8.75:1 C/R)
Custom length forged rods
92.8mm 3A crank bottom end race spec balanced
Standard rebuilt g60 head
Schrick 268/276 cam with stock timing
mk1golf/audi80 diesel oil cooler
stock intake manifold
G60 Golf FMIC
Stock G60 supercharger with less than 20k from new
U-bend outlet and 65mm pulley
Gwerks stainless steel header
Pipewerx Custon 3 box exhaust
3bar FPR with 315mm Boshc Red injectors
ISV and boost return stock
K and N Panal Filter in stock air box
196.6 whp/210.7 wtq (DIN: 199.3 whp/213.58 wtq)
Ave = 203.65
http://i277.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg 

_Modified by 3A_G60_MAN at 7:37 AM 12-4-2009_

_Modified by 3A_G60_MAN at 8:02 AM 12-4-2009_


_Modified by 3A_G60_MAN at 8:46 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (3A_G60_MAN)*

nice work... updated


----------



## 3A_G60_MAN (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Thanks!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (3A_G60_MAN)*

Dyno'd my rabbit g60 today i will get the dyno sheet from the place and post it. it made 215hp and 219tq 62mm pulley... im happy with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3A_G60_MAN (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Good resul what's the spec on that!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (3A_G60_MAN)*

bbm stg 4 kit tt header front mount ic ported head big valves ported manifold stock bottom end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Is this guy in the list anywhere? 230whp and 210 ft/lbs! Ohh My!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKntLUXqglg


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Is this guy in the list anywhere? 230whp and 210 ft/lbs! Ohh My!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKntLUXqglg

230HP not WHP








With 230WHP the torque must be higer.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI1-G60* »_
230HP not WHP








With 230WHP the torque must be higer.

That's confusing because they show a picture of the Dyno screen when it is on the Dyno, and it says 172kw Max (230hp). I would assume that was the measured power at the wheels. Unless the Dyno's over there do a conversion to flywheel hp for you or something?








edit: although I'd be happy as poop if my car made 230hp at the flywheel anyways!







Hell I'd be happy if it made 200hp. What does 200hp work out to on the Dyno? I might have a chance to go a Dyno Day up north in Spring.


_Modified by G60 Carat at 9:49 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Most dyno's are showing a engine HP number on there screen.
Than correct them by a static number for the loss in drivetrain ect (Dyno/Superflow) or messuere the loss after the peak with the car in neutral (MaHa)
After the correction torque and whp are know.
The math behind this all http://www.vettenet.org/torquehp.html


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

Swerd!
All the shops with Dyno's up here give you WHP. They usually have a printout at the bottom that will have corrected HP for elevation, temp and barometer readings, and then a flywheel converter number as well. But the Graph is always wheel power.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Hm, my post seems to have disappeared from the list. Seems I should still be somewhere on there. 
Way too many mods to list, but for the sake of this thread, the basics are:
fully built 1.8L PG block
ported 8V head, 268 cam
ported/modded G60 charger
61mm pulley ~ 18psi
FMIC w N2O spraybar
227.8 whp 220 wtq. 

















You can tell from the lovely 3000rpm torque surge that it's got the typical early boost Digifant G60 power surge before the timing gets pulled out of it. Could definitely use better software to fix that. 
Here's its "build complete" thread with full spec list:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4431521



_Modified by g60racer at 8:31 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (g60racer)*

Ok the Numbers are in. 
so OEM stock head TT 268 cams 92 octane pump gas.
First pull was 377whp @ 18psi
a few pulls later was 391whp 315wtq @ 24psi
then after a few more timing adjustments 
404whp and 321wtq @ 24psi and
407WHP and 321WTQ @ 24psi
the TQ curve is flat and long... NICE
It was still making power at 7krpm but i was scared on the dyno doing 115mph
I will see what it will make at 8k after the water/meth kit is installed.
The intake temps at full boost were 95F deg. so i don't know if the
water/meth is worth the extrat work?
I'll post the video later here are the dyno sheets
















TURBO 16V
1. REPOMAN
aba 16v JE 83.5mm 8.5:1 
GT3076r .63ar 
3" straight exhaust
TT 268 cams
82 lb. injectors @ 3.8 bar 
034efi 1C
407 whp/322 wtq
Avg = 364.5
Graph shows 24 psi 




_Modified by REPOMAN at 11:06 AM 3-8-2010_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

updated both for REPOMAN and g60racer


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

from the dead


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Feed the thread


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

I call complete horse shat on the first two top G60 8v #'s 
Been wanting to say that for awhile. 

Or maybe its that euro conversion thing they do....bhp to kw or what not :screwy: 
Anyway I feel all better now  

Hey Peter we hit just a tick under 240whp on this car. 
[video]http://www.bahnbrenner.com/media/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=740[/video] 
It ran an 11.7 

BBM Lysholm 22psi 
Stock engine internals and head 
Stock digifant 1, BBM Stage 5 chip, 30lb injectors 
Header, no muff 
BBM liquid air


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

I know no 2 
It's correct.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

The Green said:


> I know no 2
> It's correct.


 Pretty tough if not impossible to get a g60 to do that much true power to the wheels....with a 62mm pulley or any pulley for that matter. 
I would have to see this one in person and I would have my money on the table! 
Or like I said the dynos in Europe are corrected, not SAE and make for a higher reading. 
cheers


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

Peter Tong said:


> 33. The Green
> G60 (rebuilt and max flowed by Peter De Groote (Belgium), 14.5 psi
> stock PG block/head w/268/276 assym. cam
> Ported TB, group A exhaust, lightened flywheel
> ...


 I would like to update mine: 

PG engine, 2nd overbore JE, blueprinted, full arp, own brand of rods, lightened crank, drysumped. 
Xflow head, ported by Bar-tek tuning, bigger valves, static, 286.6degr kent cam with adj pulley. 
Autronic standalone with coils, 580cc inj, 3inch exhaust, FMIC, electric steeringpump. 
Comp Turbo CT35562 BR .48. 
294.1hp & 359.2nm at the wheels on pump gas (98oct) and increasing when I have the deatschwerks fuelpump installed


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Nice!! I'd love to see some pics of the dry sump system and electric steeting pump.

Did the blueprint of the motor settle the vibration down in the drive train. My 98 A4 ran smooth as silk even though it had twice as many moving parts. My G60 is just an angry lump.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

I actually never had an issue with vibration? Only when I start moving due to the 6puck 

Pics: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5452291-The-Green-corrado-G60 

If needed I can send you the dyno print out, but preffer not to post public yet. Engine is not finished, so the result is not final + have a bump in it when the fuelpump hits its max


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Back from the dead thread.
UPDATE 16V Turbo 

TURBO 16V

1. REPOMAN
aba 16v JE 83.5mm 8.5:1 
GT3076r .63ar 
3" straight exhaust
TT 268 cams
1000cc injectors @ 3.0 bar 
034efi 1C
425 whp/361 wtq
Avg = 393
Graph shows 28 psi


Just back from the dyno. made 22 more WHP and 40 more WTQ .The last time I dynode was 3/11 so a total of 425WHP and 361WTQ. very happy. the engine sang on the dyno for 3hours today. 20 pulls dial in {Less Timing} believe it or not. I pulled the boost tube off and did steady state pulls to dial in the correct timing for the motor combination. I started with -32BTDC from the last dyno session and ended up retarding it to -28BTDC to make the most power N/A 90whp 8.5:1. then checked the plugs perfect. I then plumbed the boost tube back on and made a few pulls adjusting the timing. I used to take off 16deg under the KPA modifier now only 10 at 256kpa and 12 at 305kpa again Plugs looked great, even at 11.8-12.0:1 A/F the plug are clean due to the correct timing AKA sweet spot. coolant temps 192F air intake temps 87F. this was on pump gas 92 octane at 28psi or 292kpa.

The motor is a VW ABA 83.5mm 8.5:1
H beam rods ARP bolts.
OEM stock 1.8 16v head w/ HD springs and TT268cams
GT3076 .63ar 44mmW/G 50mm BOV
1000cc inj's 65% duty cycle at full kick.
NGK BKRE7's .025 gap
I was making more power as I leaned it out. I still want to lean it a little more. 12.5-12.2 
is my target.
I will post the sheet and pics as soon as I upload them.


----------



## jasonbend79 (Jul 19, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## 718_Dubbin (Aug 31, 2012)

How do i go about on completing a 16v g60 swap with the head do I also need to change it to a 16v intake


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

718_Dubbin said:


> How do i go about on completing a 16v g60 swap with the head do I also need to change it to a 16v intake


tHERE IS PLENTY OF INFORMATION IN THE g60 TECHNICAL FORUM


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Running this on meth yet? It would give you a nice octane boost.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

No meth yet. I don't think I am going that route. I have contemplated E85 also 
but decided pump gas is readily available anywhere and at the track in the higher heat days
I will run vp110 for higher octane to keep the combustion under control.


----------



## etta gli (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice, would be cool to see more E85 VWs around. here's an avh 16v making similar numbers in a mk1 rabbit with a gtx3076r. A stroker mk4 poo liter bottom end and a bunch more boost will put you up there too  

405whp @ 21psi on 91 









500 @29 psi with a bit of race gas


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

It is with great interest I read on the 8V turbo section, that few have been changing their camshafts - and those that have, I suspect it's mainly due old G60 tuning with 268 degree Schrick items of some kind.
What is very apparent is that "noone" is running assymetrical camshafts for the G60 8V turbos, even when they (272 degree Schrick item, even the 276!) are being brought up as a good alternative to the more revised headers in another thread in this forum section.


so...


----------



## chrisr2211 (Dec 27, 2011)

*g60 turbo*

I was wondering if my numbers make it on the list 
G60 turbo 
T3 super 60 stage 2 exhaust wheel
Scientific rabbit ported head with inconclusive exhaust valves
41mm intake and 34mm exhaust 7mm stem
Stage 3 ported intake
Ported at exhaust manifold
Turbonetics external waste gate open dump
Stock block with 120 compression
14 psi
212whp
176wheel torque


----------



## chrisr2211 (Dec 27, 2011)

*dyno graph uncorrected with no fans in front of the car*


----------

